# Live-Stream via Internet



## IceCòóL (8. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal...da Giga geschlossen wurde, haben wir uns entschieden unsere eigene "Sendung" zu Produzieren. Diese Läuft tag und Nacht. Wir haben Sämtliche Konsolen, 4 Rechner und eine Paar Sony Handycams. Außerdem können wir mittlerweile das Konsolenmaterial auf den PC bringen im "Live-Stream".

Jetzt Meine Frage.
Wie können wir einen Funtionierenden Livestream aufbauen mit unserem Eigenen Logo auf unserem eigenen Microsoft Server. Was benötigen wir, damit wir 24/7 auf Sendung seien können(Auch Wiederholungen in einer Playlist) in Guter Bildqualität. 
Das Intro habe ich mit AF Fertig gestellt und das Logo müsste nur noch Platziert werden.

Mit VLC habe ich es bereits probiert, doch der Stream will nicht funktionieren. 
Ich bin am Ende mit meinem Latein und ich hoffe ihr könnt uns bei unserem Fan Projekt "Giga.Forever" weiterhelfen.

mfg Soul aka. Icecool


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hallo Icecool,

um euer Project realisieren zu können, benötigt ihr einen Windows-Server mit entsprechenden Media-Diensten, um darüber Live-Streams bzw. Wiederholungen abspielen zu können.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## merzi86 (15. April 2009)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> benötigt ihr einen Windows-Server mit entsprechenden Media-Diensten



Stimmt nicht so ganz solche dienste gibt es ebenso für Linux Server.
Ein Media-Dienst, was Arne meint währe z.b. der Shoutcast-Server (für alle die jetzt einwerfen wollen das is doch ein mp3-Streaming Server, nein der Unterstützt auch Video-Streams), diesen gibt es für Windows und für Linux-Server.
Gestreamt kann dan von euch aus mit Streaming Programmen ala VLC, Shoutcast usw.

Den Shoutcast Streamingclient und Server könnt ihr euch unter shoutcast.com runterladen, anleitungen wie man den Server zum Video-Streamen konfiguriert gibts bei Google mehrere.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2009)

Hey merzi86,



merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt nicht so ganz solche dienste gibt es ebenso für Linux Server.
> Ein Media-Dienst, was Arne meint währe z.b. der Shoutcast-Server (für alle die jetzt einwerfen wollen das is doch ein mp3-Streaming Server, nein der Unterstützt auch Video-Streams), diesen gibt es für Windows und für Linux-Server.


Klar, shoutcast wäre dann einer der Linux-basierten Streaming-Server.  Ich bezog mich mit der Empfehlung zu den Windows Media Streaming Services auf die Aussage des Themenstarters hinsichtlich "unserem eigenen Microsoft Server".

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

